# Webbit 2004 (Padova) live

## fedeliallalinea

Ho aperto questo Sticky cosi' potete mettere le vostre impressioni direttamente dal webbit  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## botta

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti da webbit!! 

 

Ciao, io arrivo questa sera sulle 22 con il denaro (un ultimo grazie a silian87 e alexbr). Per chi vuol dare una mano, bisogna mettersi d'accordo con Peach su come e quando andare a ritirare le magliette a Verona, che ormai dovrebbero essere pronte.

----------

## shanghai

Azz... ma non sei in anticipo?  :Smile: 

Com'è il tempo a Padova?  :Smile: 

Ci vediamo DOMANI!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

A Padova piove.

Il mio case segna 20 gradi e sto compilando kde  :Smile: 

----------

## Yoghi

Non posso che confermare cio che dice Sparker... sono attaccato a lui come postazione   :Laughing: 

----------

## doom.it

Arrivato !  :Wink: 

al piu presto foto online su gallery gechi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Arrivato ! 
> 
> al piu presto foto online su gallery gechi

 

Sara' meglio  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## bluesexplosion2

ci sono... ahh e prima che arrivi mi metto sui ceci e ringrazio peach

 :Surprised: 

----------

## nomadsoul

w la f**a!!!

w il webb.it!!!

w i gechi!!!

asdasdsad

----------

## ElDios

 :Laughing:   Quoto in pieno il post di Nomad che è qui a fianco dopo una intera notte insonne...

Io e Rikimaru siamo deitro ad un caxx di ASUS che non ne vuol sapere di partire..  :Shocked:   ce la faranno i nostri eroi??

News prossimamente...

venite siori e siore che qui ci si diverteeeeeeeeeeeeezzzz...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

El Dios & Rikimaru

----------

## anborn

Ragazzi é ufficiale: ce l'ho fatta!!   :Very Happy: 

Stamattina mi sono svegliato alle 5:30.. ma ce l'ho fatta!

Al momento sono un po' spaesato (ho sonno!!).. ma almeno ho trovato gli altri   :Wink: 

Ciao

AnB

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Al momento sono un po' spaesato (ho sonno!!).. ma almeno ho trovato gli altri   

 

Allora saluto tutti   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Peach

yo!  :Cool:  da webbit  :Wink: 

----------

## kaio

Ci son un pò troppi powebook su tavolo dei gechi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bluesexplosion2

uh ma cè peach?

e chi è? che cho da tartassarlo di domande su gimp2??? lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Ci son un pò troppi powebook su tavolo dei gechi 

 

In effetti non hai tutti i torti...  :Razz: 

/me da webbit

----------

## MyZelF

Presente...  :Wink: 

----------

## blackfede

Presente pure io!  :Smile: 

Dove siete dislocati voi? Padiglione 7?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

doom.it e MyZelF le foto dove sono???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Padiglione 7, sì, la nostra "zona" è inconfondibile visto il totem gechi con poster A2 by Peach...  :Wink: 

Per le foto vado a fare pressione su doom...  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Per le foto vado a fare pressione su doom... 

 

Ottimo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

Domani mattina arrivo anch'io  :Smile: 

preparatevi!

----------

## doom.it

http://www.gechi.it/gallery/webbitdoom

Have fun  :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

E dopo una lunga giornata di seminari, rete che va su e giù (e mal di gola micidiale) posso dire anch'io (meglio che lo sussurri... così mi preservo il poco di voce che m'è rimasto...)

SONO AL WEBBIT  :Very Happy: 

Ciao belli!  :Smile: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

Ciao a tutti da un Marco Mascherpa

molto webbit!  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

....... cerri shev mmascherpa myzelf.....

sto webbit è molto moderato!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ....... cerri shev mmascherpa myzelf.....
> 
> sto webbit è molto moderato! 

 

Beh diteci qualcos'altro.... come stanno andando i talk, come sono le magliette, la gente fa la fila per installare gentoo....

----------

## ulric

Solo ora ho visto la galleria di foto dei Gechi.

Ieri ero al Webbit, ho rapidamente scrutato l'area dei Gechi, ma sfortunatamente non ho saputo riconoscere nessuno.

Ora mi rendo conto che avrei potuto riconoscere almeno MyZelf, ma lo cercavo con l'abituale cappellino da pesca!

Complimenti a Massimiliano Gambardella per la presentazione chiara e brillante... 

Tra le chiappe del riccio per la tua laurea!

----------

## OKreZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh diteci qualcos'altro.... come stanno andando i talk, come sono le magliette, la gente fa la fila per installare gentoo....

 

Le magliette le sta portanto Peach da VR, questa sera mostreremo una installazione gentoo grp in laboratorio, dove ogni partecipante interessato installera' gentoo su un pc  :Wink:  speriamo vengano numerosi  :Smile: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Evviva il GECHI al Webb.it!!

Stasera in laboratorio 1 a dare una mano ci sono pure io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

doom.it foto update!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *ElDios wrote:*   

>   Quoto in pieno il post di Nomad che è qui a fianco dopo una intera notte insonne...
> 
> Io e Rikimaru siamo deitro ad un caxx di ASUS che non ne vuol sapere di partire..   ce la faranno i nostri eroi??
> 
> News prossimamente...
> ...

 

si e stamani sn riandato a letto alle 9.30 senza dormiree   :Cool: 

poi ho dormito fino alle 15.30 pero'  :Razz: 

stasera c'e' il lab gechi... millemila persone che installano gentoo beelooo!!!

----------

## MyZelF

 *ulric wrote:*   

> Ora mi rendo conto che avrei potuto riconoscere almeno MyZelf, ma lo cercavo con l'abituale cappellino da pesca!

 

 :Laughing:  vedrò di portarmelo dietro la prossima volta, allora...

----------

## Yoghi

e poi con le mitiche maglie ... ora ci si distingue!  :Very Happy:  altro che debian! ghgh   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

Abbiamo fatto il famoso laboratorio d'installazione gentoo, un successo nonostante i sabotaggi di doom, che oltre a distribuire cd gentoo difettosi cercava di suggerirmi comandi sbagliati da proiettare sul megaschermo "didattico"  :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq nonostante qualche piccola difficoltà tecnica (cd con la grp difettosi, rete singhiozzante) direi che è stata una bella cosa, qualche conversione a gentoo dei presenti c'è stata, abbiamo in circa due ore fatto installare gentoo con xfce a diverse persone. Bello, mi sono divertito  :Smile: 

Come bello è d'altra parte tutto webbit, davvero una bella esperienza. Peccato per voi che non siete potuti venire, regolatevi per la prossima volta  :Wink: 

EDIT: dimenticavo, le magliette sono un successone sia tra gechi che non gechi, abbiamo lanciato una nuova moda  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

e non la citi la magliettina dei gechi attillata per le donne?? VOGLIAMO LE MODELLE!!

----------

## ElDios

Terza notte per noi Webbittiani..tutto a posto tranne il fisico..   :Laughing:  saluti a tutti e ci risentiamo presto per un vivo resoconto totale dell'evento!

Aloa!

 :Laughing: 

El Dios & Rikimaru

----------

## lopio

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  Peccato per voi che non siete potuti venire, regolatevi per la prossima volta 
> 
> 

 

mi sto mangiando la mani ancora adesso 

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

Spero di rifarmi a Milano e spero che voi ragazzi ci siate.Non mi farete lo scherzo di saltare. devo fare proseliti in zona e senza prova pratica di installazione in lab non se ne parla .

PS son sicuro che Myzelf lo riconoscerei subito (c'e' sempre lui nelle foto)   :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

ciao a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!

----------

## codadilupo

Hei, voglio le foto con le magliette indosso  :Wink:  !

Coda

----------

## lan

Salve io non sono al WEbbit...

ma vorrei tanto avere una magliettian di gentoo..

sono di verona... nessuno me ne tiene una ? poi gliela pago...

grazie...  :Razz: 

----------

## RadomE

Ciao a tutti i mitici gechi!

Complimenti a peach per il seminario su Gimp 2.0 (l'inizio è stato veramente lolloso  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Yoghi

E' l'ora degli addii :sniff:

vabbe le cose belle prima o poi finiscono nella realta, per fortuna rimangono nel cuore e nei ricordi  :Very Happy: 

Alla prossima raga! ciauz!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Hei, voglio le foto con le magliette indosso  !
> 
> Coda

 

avevi detto che passavi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Sparker

Sigh, ormai sono a casa...

Tristezza...

 *lan wrote:*   

> Salve io non sono al WEbbit...
> 
> ma vorrei tanto avere una magliettian di gentoo..
> 
> sono di verona... nessuno me ne tiene una ? poi gliela pago...
> ...

 

Caso vuole che ne ho acquistate due. Se vuoi mi sacrifico e te ne rivendo una. Taglia L

----------

## doom.it

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Hei, voglio le foto con le magliette indosso  !
> 
> Coda 
> 
> avevi detto che passavi  

 

Coda ha dichiarato che sarebbe passato DOMENICA......  :Wink: 

----------

## lan

Sparker Venduta!!!

ps: quanto ti devo?  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avevi detto che passavi  

 

sigh ! Ho lavorato anche oggi  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Coda ha dichiarato che sarebbe passato DOMENICA...... 

 

Ehi, io lavoro, e lavorando devo lavorare... e soprattutto, non ci sto capendo piu' niente con tutto il casino che c'ho......  sul lavoro  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

Aggiornate le foto.

E' stata una bellissima esperienza, grazie a tutti i gechi presenti, siamo proprio na community figa  :Wink: 

Alla prossima!

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> E' stata una bellissima esperienza, grazie a tutti i gechi presenti, siamo proprio na community figa 

 

Quoto in pieno, grazie a tutti per questi tre giorni splendidi sotto ogni punto di vista, è stato un vero piacere rivedere volti noti e conoscere chi ancora non avevo incontrato (e valeva decisamente la pena conoscervi!). Complimenti, è un piacere far parte di un così bel gruppo! Speriamo arrivi presto il prossimo evento  :Mr. Green: 

/me pienamente soddisfatto

----------

## ElDios

Questo è il messaggio che ho oggi mentre tornavo in treno da Bergamo (dopo un ora e mezzo in BMW con Shev  :Cool: ) spedito ai gechi che mi han lasciato il numero di cellulare..vorrei precisare che in realtà è riferito a tutti i Gechi:

Grazie a tutti..a quelli simpatici e ai solitari,

a quelli che si son sbattuti e ai pigri,

ai coinvolgenti e ai noiosi,

a quelli che han prestato e a quelli che han richiesto,

a coloro che han insegnato ed anche a quelli che han imparato,

a quelli del Nutella Party e ai digiuni di sonno.. 

Grazie,grazie veramente a tutti x lo splendido webb.it 

e x i magnifici 3 giorni passati..

A risentirci sul forum e speriamo arrivederci  molto,molto preso. El Dios

Ecco questo messaggio lo rigiro a tutta la community...grazie mille..è un piacere fare parte dei gechi. *picchia fiero sulla maglietta dei GECHI  ancora addosso*

HO UN MESSAGGIO IMPORTANTE PER QUELLI CHE SONO ANCORA AL WEBB.IT ... RIKIMARU HA LASCIATO LI' ALCUNE CERTIFICAZIONI (GLI ATTESTATI) CONTROLLATE SE LE TROVATE SUI TAVOLI O PER TERRA...IL SUO NOME E' ILARIO FERIGUTTI. GRAZIE..FATECI SAPERE..

P.S.:sono quello con più certificazioni!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## anborn

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> P.S.:sono quello con più certificazioni!!! 

 

..le hai gabbate tutte..   :Razz: 

A parte gli scherzi...

anche a me questo webbit é piaciuto veramente un casino, e ringrazio per l'esperienza tutti quelli che ho conosciuto in questa 3gg spettacolare  :Very Happy: 

Le magliette.. figata!!   :Cool:   E poi... siamo ricchi!!!   :Laughing:  ...anzi no.. il Botta é ricco!!!  :Laughing: 

Ciao ragazzi, al prossimo delirante rendezvous!  :Wink: 

AnB

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ora che e' finito il webbit togliamo come Sticky anche questo post per la gioia di xlyz  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Yoghi

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Sigh, ormai sono a casa...
> 
> Tristezza...
> 
> 

 

fatto presto io son pena rivato! ... ora vo a letto anche se dopo aver fatto l'agoniato emerge sync ho 20000 pacchetti da aggiornare .. vabbe domani è un'altro giorno .. cioè oggi!  :Very Happy: 

n8 e alla prossima!

----------

## silian87

Ecco: Alexbr ha fatto un bel lavoro di catalogazione, ecco le foto del webbit 2004 con realtiva spiegazione:

http://www.gechi.it/gallery/album10

Queste quelle di Doom.it

http://www.gechi.it/gallery/webbitdoom

----------

## Marculin

mmmm....azzolina....ieri ero nell'altra sala e internet faceva pena cosi nonn ho visto questo post..va be..vi saluto tutti e ringrazio......

Volevo il poster o la locandina ma Peach non me l'ha voluta vendere   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grandi raga  :Wink:  mi ha fatto molto piacere conoscervi....alla prossima....

----------

## kaio

Vi ringrazio tantissimissimo per avermi accolto così bene  anche se non avevo la postazione con voi !!!!!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

E' stata una bella esperienza. Va rifatta!  :Very Happy: 

E' stato un grande piacere conoscervi, speriamo di rivederci presto  :Smile: 

Nota personale: meno male che non sono anche gobbo e dislessico  :Smile: 

/me ancora parzialmente svociato, cecato, daltonico, raffreddato, tossato, maldigolato e con le orecchie otturato 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Ciao a tutti, /me tornata in quel di Milano! 

Grazie per la bellissima prima esperienza in questo mondo di acari   :Laughing:  a parte le battutacce, sono strafelice, mi ha fatto molto piacere conoscervi, fare 4 chiacchiere e vedervi all'opera.. Spero di ripetere presto l'esperienza  :Wink:  alla prossima!!

 P.S. doom anche stavolta mi hai beccata  :Wink:  peccato che non avessi ancora la maglietta eheheh

----------

## kaio

shangai: riguardati e mandami, se ce l'hai una tua foto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

buhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma avete anche giocato ad enemy-territory?!?!?!??!?!?!?!

(come soffro purtroppo non potevo esserci al webbit)

----------

## shanghai

 *kaio wrote:*   

> shangai: riguardati e mandami, se ce l'hai una tua foto 

 

Grz  :Smile: 

Check email  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> buhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
> 
> Ma avete anche giocato ad enemy-territory?!?!?!??!?!?!?!
> 
> (come soffro purtroppo non potevo esserci al webbit)

 

SI   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Mi unisco ai saluti e ai ringraziamenti...  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SI  

 

Come soffroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo   :Sad: 

----------

## xlyz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora che e' finito il webbit togliamo come Sticky anche questo post per la gioia di xlyz  .

 

grazie   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

non sai che gioia vedere questo forum tornare ad un numero di sticky sensato   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

Beh che dire... dopo il dritto di stanotte (nn sono riuscito ad immortalare la casetta che si erano costruiti alexbr e silian) mi sono appena svegliato e m'è dispiaciuto nn aver salutato personalmente tutti (mannaggia Fonderia!!!)... vuoi un po' per il delirio del seminario, vuoi per l'assenza neuronale, cmq anche con tutti i problemi del webbit è stata un'esperienza totale ed appagante in ogni modo.

E cmq ho scoperto che i problemi di ip non colpiscono solo i ragazzi in età adolescenziale...

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Volevo il poster o la locandina ma Peach non me l'ha voluta vendere    

 

beh... beh... ora in + abbiamo il pannello con scritta GECHI in blu del totem luminoso... il totem luminoso era troppo grande e nn mi ci stava in macchina  :Wink: 

cmq next one: poster!

grandi tutti!

PS: vorrei anche ringraziare il grafico-stufo-di-crackare-photoshop che è intervenuto al mio seminario... mi ha fatto ricordare che esiste una certa categoria di utonti  :Cool: 

----------

## Sparker

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   
> 
> SI   
> 
> Come soffroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  

 

Beh, su con la vita, si può sempre organizzare una sera. Fai tu da server vero?  :Smile: Last edited by Sparker on Sun May 09, 2004 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RockSteady

anche io ringrazio tutti

sopratutto MyZelf che e riuscito a far andare la mia scheda video

ps: funziona tutto bene grazie davvero

----------

## OKreZ

Sono appena tornato a casa, da martedi' in fiera... la fatica da "staffista" webbit e' stata tanta, ma la soddisfazione e' stata di piu'  :Very Happy:  E' molto bello leggere quello che avete scritto, mi fa piacere che il webbit abbia entusiasmato e fatto conoscere personalmente alcuni dei gechi ! E naturalmente ha fatto molto piacere a me conoscervi e passare un po' (ahime') di tempo in arena con voi (speravo di avere piu' tempo da dedicarvi  :Sad: ) Grazie a tutti voi, complimenti ai relatori e alla voce (doom.it) guida dell'installazione gentoo @ lab1 ! (credo di aver convertito in quell'occasione due debianisti a gentoo, erano estasiati dalle potenzialita' di portage  :Cool: ) 

Alla prossima !!!

----------

## Peach

ah una nota per i relatori di webbit:

qualcuno di voi ha provato ad uploadare materiale sul sito?

Io ho provato, mi viene data la possibilità di uploadare, ma nn viene visualizzata nella scheda del seminario (né altrove)

fatemi sapere... ho cmq mandato una mail anche all'organizzazione per sentire che dicono.

----------

## blackfede

Ragazzi mi spiace un casino non essere passato anche se ero presente, ma ero troppo impegnato!   :Cool:   :Razz: 

Al nostro stand un sacco di gente si è interessata a sistemi alternativi, da amiga a linux, passando per BeOS...veramente un successo!

Peccato per la rete che era fatta da cani...ogni due secondi cadeva...

Ho sentito dire che il servizio dhcp non funzionava bene perchè c'erano dei cret*** che si sono portati il server aziendale e il loro server dhcp rispondeva alle richieste dei vari pc che si connettevano alla lan....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:  Ho sudatao sette camice per fare andare tutto, per non parlare del fatto che non sono risuscito a collegarmi alla LAN in nessu modo quando sono venuto al padiglione 7. Navigavo solo con il wi-fi, peccato che potevo pingare solo indirizzi esterni...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Poi nel padiglione 8 (dove avevamo lo stand) mancava il wi-fi e si poteva andare solo da eth0   :Very Happy: 

Per non parlare poi dei soliti imbe***** che volevano sbombare il server...ho tenuto d'occhio un poco la rete con ettercap...e ho visto più di una persona fare arp-poisoning sull'ip del server...mi chiedo perchè la gente si diverte a creare disservizi...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Sparker

La soluzione migliore era non usare il dhcp e forzare l'ip   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Beh, finalmente sono tornato anche io, reduce da quasi 8 ore di treno (mannagg la muort delle FS).

Evito le cose scontate come mio solito , dico che da una parte son rimasto un po' deluso rispetto all'anno scorso di come fosse organizzato il webb.it, e dall'altra parte che questo e' stato ampiamente compensato dalla frequentazione dei gechi, dai piu blasonati ai meno rodati.

La cosa che piu mi ha fatto piacere, e che non e' poi tanto scontata, e' il notare che TUTTI noi, nonostante avessimo tutti i presupposti per avere l

'idea di essere dei nerd asociali e scostanti, INVECE ho avuto modo di constatare che siete tutti simpatici e persone da frequentare e coltivare (cosa che sicuramente faro'  :Smile: )

L'altra cosa che ho notato e' che il gentilsesso che era presente ai gechi era di fatto interessato a cosa e come funzionasse linux e non stasse li a far presenza   :Rolling Eyes: 

Concludo facendo i complimenti agli altri relatori (I Gechi quest'anno hanno dimostrato davvero di aver competenza da vendere) al mio firewall che apparte fare giochi pirotecnici (ovvero fare fumate) non ha saputo far nulla, al CdA dei gechi con tutti i vari componenti singoli, a Ocrez che e' veramente una persona affabilissima e che ringrazio per tutto quello che ha fatto, e un saluto a tutti quell che ho perso per strada (Peach e SpaceRabbit  :Very Happy: )

ps. per Peach: il materiale non lo mettiamo sul sito del webb.it, facciamo una sezione 'Documentazione e Howto' sul sito dei gechi, o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## doom.it

supporto l'idea di una sezione "Interventi" nel sito di gechi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> supporto l'idea di una sezione "Interventi" nel sito di gechi

 

Non e' meglio postare questa idea sul forum gechi?

----------

## Peach

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. per Peach: il materiale non lo mettiamo sul sito del webb.it, facciamo una sezione 'Documentazione e Howto' sul sito dei gechi, o qualcosa del genere...

 

ottimissimo, ho cmq appena appreso che il materiale prima di essere visibile dev'essere vagliato dallo staff, quindi a momenti saranno visualizzabili pure le slides e a spero entro domani sera anche un doc + completo e integrale su quanto detto da me riguardo gimpo  :Cool: 

----------

## shanghai

Gran cosa  :Smile: 

Così potrò -indirettamente- seguire anch'io il tuo corso , a cui ho dovuto mancare   :Sad: 

Sarà per la prossima  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbr

Mi unisco a salutare tutti, e in più ho alcuni messaggi da dare:

FonderiaDigitale: dopo è passata   :Embarassed: 

Peach: ma cosa mi avete fatto l'ultima notte !?!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

shanghai: scaricati le slides di python+glade, quelle si che sono belline belline  :Wink: 

m.mascherpa: sto traducendo io la guida sull'installazione di gentoo su sparc

Un salutone a tutti e un arrivederci tra dieci giorni, quando avro' digerito il listone di compiti ed interrogazioni che mi aspettano a scuola

ciauz, 

alexbr

----------

## alexbr

Volevo aggiungere inoltre che le conversioni a gentoo sono continuate ad oltranza: le ultime due che abbiamo fatto io e silian sono avvenute alle 3 di notte di domenica: ce ne mancava una anche alle otto, ma non si può pretendere tutto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

hehehe tutto verissimo..

Io ero preso male sabato sera   :Laughing:  . Ho prestato un cuscino ad alexbr e mi sono ritrovato a dormire con al posto del cuscino una scatola di antivirus (arrotondata per l'evento) ed ero avvolto in un cavo di rete....

A quelli dell'antivirus li diro' che non d' molto comodo da usare 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nomadsoul

per lo meno voi avete dormito

ghghhghgh  :Razz: 

mi dispiace di non aver quasi salutato nessuno.. ma sn dovuto fuggire per via di problemi domestici (traslocone  :Razz: )

mi ha fatto piacere conoscere tutti voi, siete davvero simpatici.

Avevo da tempo in mente di organizzare una mega lan da queste parti... oramai x quest'estate non piu' ma magri per la prox chissà... una bella Gechi Lan qua in versilia non ci starebbe male..

peccato che non ho potuta organizzarla quest'anno xe' avevamo trovato un bello sponsor.. La Ati... vabbe'  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

Segnalo questo link riguardante webbit e il DRM  :Smile: 

http://www.gianoziaorientale.it/politica_estera.html

ovviamente trova eco anche su PI

lol

----------

## Yoghi

rolf!   :Laughing: 

----------

## MyZelF

I gechi hanno raggiunto la popolarità...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> salve,
> 
>         segnalo alla Vostra attenzione che siete stati nominati nel 
> 
> reportage del Webbit '04 curato dal sottoscritto e appena pubblicato 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> I gechi hanno raggiunto la popolarità... 

 

Un'ottima notizia per i gechi  :Smile: . Sono veramente felice per questo.

----------

## Yoghi

siamo il mejo  :Cool: 

----------

## shanghai

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> shanghai: scaricati le slides di python+glade, quelle si che sono belline belline  

 

Ti rispondo come già feci al momento

 *shanghai al Webbit wrote:*   

>  ... . .. ... -  .. -  ! -- . . .. ....-!!!   !

 

----------

## MyZelF

Ho ricevuto questa segnalazione, che giro volentieri al forum, visto che vengono "citati" anche i gechi:

http://www.tetrarca.com/video/webbit2004_640x512.avi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ho ricevuto questa segnalazione, che giro volentieri al forum, visto che vengono "citati" anche i gechi:
> 
> http://www.tetrarca.com/video/webbit2004_640x512.avi

 

Piccola nota  :Wink: 

```
wget http://www.tetrarca.com/video/webbit2004_640x512.av                                                                            i

--22:18:31--  http://www.tetrarca.com/video/webbit2004_640x512.avi

           => `webbit2004_640x512.avi'

Resolving www.tetrarca.com... 62.149.130.95

Connecting to www.tetrarca.com[62.149.130.95]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 27,588,608 [video/x-msvideo]
```

Occhio che sono ~30 MB.

Che figata xò... complimenti davvero a chi c'è stato ed ha reso il webbit di Padova così e complimenti a chi a realizzato il video...

Molto divertente anche il circo alla fine coi ragazzi di Sikurezza.org [Vodka e Naif, altri non ne ho riconosciuti] che danno spettacolo...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ho ricevuto questa segnalazione, che giro volentieri al forum, visto che vengono "citati" anche i gechi:
> 
> http://www.tetrarca.com/video/webbit2004_640x512.avi

 

Bello! M'è veramente piaciuto!  :Very Happy: 

Consigliato a tutti quelli che non c'erano, così possono anche solo intuire cosa si sono persi e trarne insegnamento per il prossimo anno: non potete mancare, è veramente una figata da non perdere  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

 *shanghai wrote:*   

>  *alexbr wrote:*   shanghai: scaricati le slides di python+glade, quelle si che sono belline belline   
> 
> Ti rispondo come già feci al momento
> 
>  *shanghai al Webbit wrote:*    ... . .. ... -  .. -  ! -- . . .. ....-!!!   ! 

 

(seistit! meeiht!!!   ! (traduzione in codice morse))

ma sistematela questa gola una buona volta  :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

HAHAHAHA   :Laughing: 

Adesso sto bene   :Very Happy: 

Se vuoi posto un .wav con la mia voce autentica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gaffiere

ehi ma che figata il video!   :Very Happy:   (passatemi il francesismo   :Laughing:  )

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per chi avesse perso la conferenza di MyZelF al webbit di milano trova qui un bel mp3 con la sua magnifica performance. Grazie MyZelF per il tuo sforzo per i gechi sei un GRANDE.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Grazie MyZelF per il tuo sforzo per i gechi sei un GRANDE.

 

Quoto

Abbiamo l'mp3 qualcuno potrebbe mixare anche una versione HipHop dell'introduzione a Gentoo?

----------

## Ceppus

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Abbiamo l'mp3 qualcuno potrebbe mixare anche una versione HipHop dell'introduzione a Gentoo?

 

Io proporrei una versione punk in modo che magari i ~54 min. diminuiscono...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Abbiamo l'mp3 qualcuno potrebbe mixare anche una versione HipHop dell'introduzione a Gentoo?

 

uhmm... potrebbero tornarmi certe velleità adolescenziali... quasi quasi mi metto a capire "davvero" come funziona protux  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

